# New ? bandsaw !!



## SWARFEATER (Jul 18, 2014)

got this 1000 pound, 24 inch bandsaw at a school auction for $200. I have a wells horizontal but you cant best a vertical for a lot of stuff, so I made 2 castings. one for a support and another for a 2 belt pulley. machined them up, putting 2 bearings in the pulley and pressing a shaft into the support block. I couldn't be happier except for  the fact that I really don't have enough free space for it, I already have the wells,a 12" belsaw planer and a 12" tablesaw packed in there, and the work bench in the back is for electronic work that I can barley squeeze into now, oh well. I did not but did have to have it !!!
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
it had a 3 hp 3 phase on it, but that's going to replace the 1.5 on the planer. I stuck a 1/3 hp on it, planning to upgrade when I find a motor, but in fact the little motor works just fine. cut a 1/2 by 2 steel bar in about 20 seconds with no complaint. may not look so massive but she is a solid hunk of cast iron.


----------



## pineyfolks (Jul 18, 2014)

Sounds like a good deal. What brand is it? Any more pics?


----------

